# Glutes and hips



## geologywill (Feb 12, 2013)

im asking in the ladies forum as i would assume you would be more into flexibility etc,

i have very tight glutes and have been stretching them for a while but they just wont loosen, i cant sit with my legs crossed aand if i put my foot on my knee i.e how men sit my knee is pretty much in my face, hope someone can help


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

actually the guys in here are more knowledgable about flexibility.

i wouldnt have a frickin clue! never assume


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

You want help into how not to be a tight ass


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

matt griff is you man for this query

need to sort my hips out as well but never get round to working on flexibility


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

geologywill said:


> im asking in the ladies forum as i would assume you would be more into flexibility etc,
> 
> i have very tight glutes and have been stretching them for a while but they just wont loosen, i cant sit with my legs crossed aand if i put my foot on my knee i.e how men sit my knee is pretty much in my face, hope someone can help


I advise stretching daily hips glutes and hams and all my clients do this whether they want to or not when I train them,why? because for ladies as we age we need to maintain some flexibility in those areas.Advse laying on floor and start with leg raises then extend legs to above head then over head supporting the spine with hands, then lay on floor bring one leg over head and place at side and stretch those hams, its like doing the splits but in a better position so that no pressure is on facing down against hips or hams. Then stand and lift a barbell from floor and lower to ground keeping legs together and without bending knees, do this 20 x 3 times you wont be able to get to floor straight away but persevere it will happena dn you will live getting those hams n glutes more supple,

good luck

glutes and hams should be stretched as they give you the freedom of movement in many other exercses

kaza


----------



## geologywill (Feb 12, 2013)

Fit4life said:


> I advise stretching daily hips glutes and hams and all my clients do this whether they want to or not when I train them,why? because for ladies as we age we need to maintain some flexibility in those areas.Advse laying on floor and start with leg raises then extend legs to above head then over head supporting the spine with hands, then lay on floor bring one leg over head and place at side and stretch those hams, its like doing the splits but in a better position so that no pressure is on facing down against hips or hams. Then stand and lift a barbell from floor and lower to ground keeping legs together and without bending knees, do this 20 x 3 times you wont be able to get to floor straight away but persevere it will happena dn you will live getting those hams n glutes more supple,
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice, i will try what you have said  although when stretching my hams i can put my palms on the floor and touch my knee with my head so i cancelled that out as the main issue, the tightest is my glutes and hips, i use the foam roller now but still no improvement, i have done some research and some people say that they used a massage ball and pressure points and it released in days??? it is a pain as i am back on the judo mat and my hips are to tight to really get into the throws smoothly, once again thanks for the advice 

* also i feel alot of the stretch when i sit cross legged in the front groin


----------



## Cara (Feb 1, 2013)

Have you tried to do any hip flexor stretches and strengthening exercises?

The Adductor machine on very light weight seems to help with tightness for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

geologywill said:


> thanks for the advice, i will try what you have said  although when stretching my hams i can put my palms on the floor and touch my knee with my head so i cancelled that out as the main issue, the tightest is my glutes and hips, i use the foam roller now but still no improvement, i have done some research and some people say that they used a massage ball and pressure points and it released in days??? it is a pain as i am back on the judo mat and my hips are to tight to really get into the throws smoothly, once again thanks for the advice
> 
> * also i feel alot of the stretch when i sit cross legged in the front groin


I use a tennis ball on my glutes as same issue it kills!!! If u don't find it too painful use a golf ball it gets deep into the tissue. Hope it helps


----------

